# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  این error را چگونه برطرف کنم؟

## vorojakt

microsoft ole db provider for ODBC drivers{0x80004005}
[microsoft][ODBC Driver manager ]Data source name not found and no default driver specified



سلام ، خسته نباشید من وقتی از روش ado برای اتصال به بانک استفاده می کنم با این error مواجه می شم 
به نظر شما مشکله من می تونه کجا باشه؟

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

مشکل شما اینجا مطرح شده است 
( بیشتر مشکلات شبکه دارید و همچنین نصب دیتا اکسس درایورها و کامپوننت ها)
http://dbforums.com/arch/30/2002/10/475604


This message usually means there is a problem with the driver you are using, the path to the database is incorrect, or file permissions on the database are set incorrectly. 

You should make sure you have the latest MDAC drivers installed, as well as check your path. Also, if you have tried to open the database using MSAccess, and now get this error you may need to restart the IIS service.

----------


## nematia

یه نکته ای هست که شاید باهاش آشنا باشین: من هر وقت توی کد نویسی با Error روبرو میشم کل پیغام خطا رو توی کادر سرچ گوگل Paste میکنم. اونوقت مقاله ها و جوابها رو میخونم. خیلی وقتها تو جوابها آدرس میکروسافت، وی بی کد و غیره دیده میشه که خیلی کمک میکنن.

----------


## dena

با سلام
من مشکل چنین پیغامی را دارم 
صفحه ای را آپلود کرده ام که به پایگاه داده sql server  وصل است این صفحه تنها باز و بسته شدن یک connection است و صفحه مشکلی دارد و
نمایش داده می شود اما در صفحه دیگرم علاوه بر باز کردن ارتباط با پایگاه داده اطلاعات یکی از جداول را هم می خواند این صفحه error  :
Http 500 internal server Error مواجه می شوم هر دو صفحه بر روی سیستم خودم کار می کنند من خودم فکر می کننم پایگاه داده ام 
درست روی سرور سایتم restore نشده است و جدول ها وجود ندارند ولی مسئول سرور و فضای مورد نظر قبول نمی کند و می گوید اشکال 
در برنامه نویسی است . لطفا کمک :(

----------


## mostafa612003

سلام
اگر می شود کدی که استفاده می کنید را در اینجا نشان دهید
متشکرم

----------


## dena

با سلام

فایل را attach کردم .

با  تشکر

----------


## mostafa612003

سلام 
کجا attach کردید؟

----------


## dena

سلام 
از پیگیری شما متشکرم

همین فایل test3.zip است. که در بالا قابل download است.

----------


## dena

سلام

این متن کد وconnection من است.

&lt;%@LANGUAGE="VBSCRIPT" CODEPAGE="1252"%> 
&lt;%set azaddb=server.CreateObject &#40;"adodb.connection"&#41; 
   azaddb.Open "Driver=&#123;SQL Server&#125;;Server=localhost;Database=saba;uid=sa  ;pwd=10" 
   sql="SELECT * FROM dbo.news_tbl "
    set result=azaddb.execute&#40;sql&#41;
	%>
 

&lt;html>
&lt;head>
&lt;title>Untitled Document&lt;/title>
&lt;meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
&lt;/head>

&lt;body>
&lt;table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  &lt;tr>
    &lt;td>&lt;%=response.Write&#40;result&#40;"id"&#4  1;&#41;%>&lt;/td>
    &lt;td>&amp;nbsp;&lt;/td>
    &lt;td>&amp;nbsp;&lt;/td>
  &lt;/tr>
  
&lt;/table>
&lt;/body>
&lt;/html>
&lt;%azaddb.Close  
    set azaddb=nothing %>

----------


## mostafa612003

سلام
من فکر می کنم باید به جای عبارت localhost جلوی نام سرور،باید IP سروری که sqlserver روی آن است  استفاده کنید
می توانید Ip  را از میزبان خود بگیرید.در ضمن username و password هم باید همان چیزی باشد که در sqlserver میزبانتان تعیین شده.
من همین کار را انجام می دهم و درست هم جواب می دهد

موفق باشید

----------


## dena

سلام
من فضای سایتم را از شرکت parsweb گرفته ام . برای راه اندازی sqlserver  سایتم باید backup آن را .zip کنم و بفرستم تا خودشان پایگاه داده را restore کنند آیا روش کار تمام شرکتها (که فضا در اختیار کاربران می گذارند)  به این صورت است.

با تشکر

----------


## mostafa612003

سلام
هر شرکتی از روش خاص خودش استفاده میکند
مثلا من تمام فایل مربوط به sql را به شرکت دادم تا آن شرکت بانکم را به سرور خودش attach کند
اما در کل هیچ فرقی نمی کند

موفق باشید

----------

